# The "Leper-Cons" are on the loose ........



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Spotted these guys loading up. They said something about heading out to "Stump City".


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Jerry,

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Chucky Charms "Generally Kills...ahahahahahaha now that is funny stuff. Nice Leper truck!

Green Clovers, Yellow Moons, Blue Diamonds, & Bloody Red Hearts...get some today. lol this truck is Awesum! 

Bob...a HUGE fan of Wacky Packages...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey!! I know where Stump City is!!Jerry, that came out freakin' awesome!!! :freak: I love it!!! Is Lucky sitting there on top permanently, cause there will be a little clearance issue and his luck might run out?!!?:lol: Top shelf!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Freakin awesome!!! I love it! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Now thats funny i don't care who ya r.....Sweet ride..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> Now thats funny i don't care who ya r.....Sweet ride..


 
Dave,
Would have to agree with you! OFDave :lol:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, VERY CLEVER.. what a cool custom!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

win43 said:


> Spotted these guys loading up. They said something about heading out to "Stump City".


Jerry's been a bad boy, or maybe someone else has!!! Too much medication I do believe  Cool build Jerry!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*They're here!!! They're here!!!*

The leper-cons have made their appearance here in Stump City!!! Lucky and his brother Max hit the streets looking for babes the minute they hit town!!! I felt quite fortunate myself once I cleaned the track and did a little clearance checking and found that the boys can run my lane with a tiny amount of clearance so Max can stay at his high post!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:





































You did an awesome job on this truck Jerry, and I love it!!!  I was kinda surprised they had Jersey accents though!! Sorry the pics are a little blurry.. I guess my picture taking skills need improvement!! I'll retake them tomorrow with a little more natural light and replace them..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great concept Jerry!

Still Chuky-ling!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

It's *Grrrrrreat*... OOPS!!!... Wrong cereal... but nonetheless part of your complete breakfast and a perfect fit for Stump City and all the characters down there!! Beauty Win :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*that second picture looks like it was taken in the rain...SPOOKY! buhahahahaahah*

Jerry that Chucky truck looks right at home in Stump City. :thumbsup:

Bob...I love the rainy nights...zilla


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

That's Awesome! All you need now is a guy splattered into the grill!


----------

